# Midlands Charity Fish Auction



## Gill (26 Nov 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/136239513144334/?notif_t=group_activity

http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk

I have been to this once, with steve and really enjoyed myself. 
Last years was called off due to the snow, And I was not in the Uk to attend the Feb Show. 

This Year I am going on the 04th December and cannot wait. Some of the Fish that are going to be on sale, I have never seen before. I want to get some Starlight BN Pl*cs, and some others. 

1st link is the Facebook Page, 2nd is one of the main Organisers of the event.


----------



## spyder (26 Nov 2011)

I am working that weekend. Will have to try and catch the next one. Snag some bargains


----------



## Gill (26 Nov 2011)

You can be sure I will Bag some Bargains. Looking for lots of Java Moss, as Very Very Cheap at the show. 
I will take plenty of pix


----------



## greenjar (27 Nov 2011)

This looks like a truly awesome day, ......pity I dont have any money at the mo,  Think I would be punishing myself if I went without money to spend    or  perhaps I could just tag along with you at the show and get a HIGH off your spending spree   

Be sure to let us know how you get on Gill


----------



## Gill (27 Nov 2011)

greenjar said:
			
		

> This looks like a truly awesome day, ......pity I dont have any money at the mo,  Think I would be punishing myself if I went without money to spend    or  perhaps I could just tag along with you at the show and get a HIGH off your spending spree
> 
> Be sure to let us know how you get on Gill



Lol, I am not going to spend alot. £20-30 is enough for me. I think I will spend most of the day there, as missed some good heated bidding. 
The time I went was the 1st time Jap Blue Endlers went on sale, and that was an exciting auction.


----------



## sanj (30 Nov 2011)

Oooh, I saw this event being advertised on TA Aquaculture. I have never been, think it is in Redditch.


----------



## FishyJake13 (30 Nov 2011)

Have been a few times now and it really is worth the visit, some superb bargains to be had, unfortunately i cant make it this time though . Hope you get some bargain Gill.


----------



## Gill (3 Dec 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> Oooh, I saw this event being advertised on TA Aquaculture. I have never been, think it is in Redditch.




All Ready for the show in the morning, Camera + phone on Charge. Tom Tom Programmed, Cashpoints Noted, Fish Holding Bags Ready, Wife has given the ok to a budget of not over £30. list of fish to bid on ready. Just got to put petrol in the car before i leave in the morning.


----------



## Gill (3 Dec 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater

These I want to have a look at, look very interesting


----------



## Gill (3 Dec 2011)

A Selection of some of the fish going to be for sale in the morning. 

Killies
Rivulus sp. aff cylndraceus DKG 1
Rivulus rubrolineatus Red Form 
Rivulus hartii .San Juan, Venezuela ?
Aplocheilus panchax Manipurensis...Produces the three colour forms, red/yellow/white
Fundulus gardneri Misaje Gold form.
Ps.annulatus Harbel EP82 ( Monrovia form )
Fundulopanchax marmoratus 
Simpsonichthys constanciae
Epiplaty sexfasciatus 
Oryzias woworae 
Aplocheilus lineatus 
Notho. virgatus 
Aphyosemion splendopleure
Lamprichthys tanganicanus 
Fund. sjoestedti Warri
Fund. nigerianus P82
Fund.gardneri German CI 1982 (Wow these are really nice - Tim)
Fund. gardneri Nsukka
A. sp. Makanje Plantation
A.ogoense GHP 80/24
A.amoenum Son Mayo EMS 90/8
Epi. infrafasciatus Baroi KEK 98/8
A.tirbaki
A.bitaeniatum
Notho.virgatus 'Fugnido' EHKS 09/1
S.parallelus 'Chapadao do Ceu' NPCE 08/04
Riv. sp. Paryagi 'Guyana' 95
Riv. mahdiensis 'Guyana' 95 
A.striatum Cap Esterias
Austrofundulus lehongnei Sanare Ven 09/2
Simpsonichthys santanae Ribeirao de Santana NP-07
Fp.marmoratum
Notho palmquisti Gezani
Noth.flamicomantis
Epyplatys singa
Aphanius fasciatus Agelohori,Greece
Aphanius dispar dispar Jebel ahkdar,Oman
Oryzias sp. Neon blue

Livebearers
Limia melonagaster
Limia nigrofasciata
Limia tridentiger
Limia zonata
Girardinus falcatus
Phallaceros caudomaculatus
Xiphophorus milleri
Xiph.multilineatus
Xiph.pygmaeus
Xiph. montezumae
Girardinus uninotatus
Characodon audax
Phalichthys quadropunctatus
Scolichthys greenwayi 
Xiph.cortezi
Xiph.montezuma 
Poecilia multipunctata
Poecilia butleri 
Xiph.guntheri 
X. helleri – “Hummingbird highway” 
X. PMA

Guppy - Cofer 
Guppy - Galaxy double sword
Coffertail guppys
Jamacan blue guppies wild variety
Endlers - Gold
Endlers - Pastel
Endler - Tiger, wild collection



Cichlids - South American & West African

Andinoacara pulcher F1 (Blue Acara) 
Andinoacara aequinoctalis sp.Orange Saum
Apistogramma atahualpha
Apistogramma bitaeniata 
Apistogramma barlowi
Apistogramma baenschi
Apistogramma eunotus 'Orange tail'
Apistogramma cf eunotus 'Tailstripes'
Apistogramma hongsloi 
Apistogramma macmasteri
Apistogramma nijsseni
Apistogramma iniridae
Pseudocrenilabrus philander
Pelvicachromis pulcher
Red Jewel cichlids
Geophagus aff altifrons "Nhamunda" F1
Chromidotalapia guntheri
Apistogramma sp. Blackchin F1
Crenicichla regani Tapajos F2
Labeotropheus trewavasae sexed pairs 
Metriaclima mbenji MALE x3
Angelfish - Silver
Angelfish - Gold
Angelfish - Marble
Angelfish - Blue silver
Angelfish - Blue Smokey
Angelfish - Black Marble
Amgelfish - Platignum
Angelfish Koi


Discus - Pigeon blood, Super reds, Cobalts, Super red turks, Ghost





Catfish

Pimelodus blochii (2 populations)
Nemadoras trimaculatus, (rare) 
Tatia creutzbergi
L182 - Starlight Bristlenose - wild
L349 - Green spotted ancistrus - wild
Otocinclus affinis
Scleromystax prionotus
Hypoptopoma thoracatum (true) UK bred.
Tatia nigra (?) possibly a new sp.
Tatia creutzbergi
Nemadoras trimaculatus

Scleromystax barbatus
Black Corydoras 
Corydoras CW061 
Corydoras sterbae
Ancistrus - Brown
C113 F1 – very rare Scelomystax from Brazil
CW22 – ultra rare Corydoras
Anabantoid

Betta falx
Betta rubra

Microctenopoma ansorgi

Characin etc

Cardinal tetra
Congo tetra - XL show quality fish
Copella arnoldi - true splash tetras
Copella nattereri
Crenuchus spirilus - Very rare tetra - Wild caught
Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma - Bleeding heart tetra
Nannostomus trifasciatus - 3 lined pencilfish
Gasteropelecus Sternicla - Silver Hatchetfish 
Rummynose tetra
Whitecloud mountain minnow	
Hyphessobrycon nigrocinctus F1– very rare tetra 
Hyphessobrycon sp. Bleeding blue F1 – undescribed tetra from Peru


Cherry Shrimp


----------



## Gill (4 Dec 2011)

Not many people here yet, most people bringing fish in to be lotted


----------



## greenjar (4 Dec 2011)

Good luck Gill   and enjoy the day


----------



## Gill (4 Dec 2011)

Got back from the auction @ 2 and came home with a Group of Betta Falx, a Very Nice Peruvian type of Otto that is very big and a lovely grey color. A Few Plants and a new Pico tank to be Scaped at a later date. The Main fish i was bidding on went everytime without me winning(Gold Lazer Cories). The Amount of Killiefish there was overwhelming, and the auction looked to go on for another few hours till after 4pm. Due to there being a very Large number of sellers this time, More than Expected. Will def be going to the next one, as fish available have not seen in the shops.


----------



## Gill (4 Dec 2011)

I did miss a few that i wish i had bin on. ie 6 pearl gourami for 3quid


----------

